
Boost Your Business 100K Bplan Competition from Forbes - Mistone
http://boost.perfectprize.com/
======
madanella
Looks like it's for existing businesses only and has a very long process... I
can't imagine how any startup could reasonably expect to have the same
information delivered over such a broad timeline.

